# Outdoor finish for IPE



## Scott Daniel (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone had good success finishing IPE? I have some deck chairs I finished with a spar varnish and they are peeling. Any ideas?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought IPE had alot of oil in it? If so that doesn't mis well with a urethane or poly type sealer that won't let it breathe. 
Take that with a grain of salt just giving you somethoing to research for lack of any other answers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Scott Daniel said:


> Has anyone had good success finishing IPE? I have some deck chairs I finished with a spar varnish and they are peeling. Any ideas?



Ipe isn't usually finished at all. It doesn't need a finish. You could use Messmers Deck Finish, which may help retain some of the color. If anything a very light (thinned) pure oil like for teak could also be used. Ipe isn't very porous.
.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*IPE rule of engagement*

Once the IPE is cut to size and installed, walk away.

Ed


----------



## carla (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an Ipe deck cover over some pond filters, no finish, except Anchorseal on the ends - it's doing great!


----------



## yonosey (Aug 11, 2007)

*Try "Seasonite"*

Scott,

I've built a number of Ipe decks, and always used Seasonite. It's a sealer and helps keep the color. But, like all these outdoor wood sealers, you'll need to renew it yearly. It was recommended by the lumber yard I buy the wood from. It's not sticky or gummy, and pretty much soaks in. I don't have a jug in front of me so I can't tell you who makes it.


----------

